# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  1001 Russian Albums To Listen To Before You Die

## MarkRWayne

I am sure that many of you have heard of the list "1001 Albums To Listen To Before You Die".  This list contains mostly Western (American and British) styles of music, with the occasional album from India, Africa, or Latin America. 
I was wondering, is there a Russian version of the "1001 Albums To Listen To Before You Die" that consists only of Russian music?  If no such list exists, I think it would be fun to create one.

----------

